# Timing chain replacement



## nigelkiwi (Jul 12, 2009)

I am new to this forum.

I have a 2002 2.2 Sport in the UK with the YD 22 engine.

It has done 78,000 miles and is fabulous. Its a very comfortable car around town and on longer trips to the Auvergne.

My question is about replacing the timing chain. When should it be done?

This model had a problem with the timing chain tensioner about a year after I bought it (from new) ... and was the subject of a recall.

The dealer made the adjustment but that is all I have had done to the chain.

What should I do now?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

nigelkiwi said:


> I am new to this forum.
> 
> The dealer made the adjustment but that is all I have had done to the chain.


And that is all that's needed. The timing chain is not a serviceable item and it doesn't require replacement. Only the timing chain tensioner needs to be serviced and replaced (as required)


----------



## nigelkiwi (Jul 12, 2009)

*Thanks*

Jalal, thanks for that ...I'll make sure they look at it during the next service (although assume it is on the checklist)


----------



## deeejessica (Aug 5, 2009)

*HI*

Hi! I am also new on this forum, and I thought you guys could help me out. 
I own an Almera 2.2 YD22, from 2000. The car is great but now it seems that I have a problem with it. Everytime the rotation gets around 1200 I hear a weird sound. Mechanics told me probably the timing chain or the tensioner is the problem but I do not really trust them anymore... Anybody had such problem before? and I d like to ask how much these things cost, because in my country it's kind of expensive and thought to order it from somewhere else. 
Thanks for your help!

Detti


----------



## carbonr (Oct 19, 2009)

same problem, makes these creeeking noises when put in drive and the A/C is on also mainly when i put in Reverse and the A/C is on. 

A mechanic i showed said the tensioner needs replacement although im not sure if thats the issue. I had a friend do gear shifting while i checked for the sound under the hood and the timing belt seemed to vibrate extremely when he put in reverse and when he put in Drive with AC on and the sound goes away when we go neutral or start driving!

someone confirm the problem or please guide me on what to change!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

carbonr said:


> the timing belt seemed to vibrate extremely when he put in reverse and when he put in Drive with AC on and the sound goes away when we go neutral or start driving!


That's not the timing belt you saw. It's the air-con belt. You can't see the timing chain as it's completely covered. Get your car checked by an air-con specialist as they might need to replace or tighten the air-con belt which might be slipping and causing this sound.


----------



## carbonr (Oct 19, 2009)

air-condition belt is the one on the left just next to the dynamo?. I went to the mechanic he said the belt cannot be tightend as the tensioner is the one that does it and so i have to replace it.

anyidea why this might have happened?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

The following website, with instruction video, will provide most of the information about worn serpentine accessories drive belt... (try not to stare too much at the over-exaggerated hand gestures )

EZ Lube: Serpentine Belt Maintenance


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

you weren't joking about the hand gestures.... they got nothing else to do with their hands????? lmao


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

carbonr said:


> air-condition belt is the one on the left just next to the dynamo?. I went to the mechanic he said the belt cannot be tightend as the tensioner is the one that does it and so i have to replace it.
> 
> anyidea why this might have happened?


He's correct. (and my using my hands to say that too)


----------



## Mike Musyoki (Dec 27, 2020)

Hi I own a Nissan xtrail yd 22 model 2002 I have a problem this car won't start even when the Engine is hot hard start all through diagnosis shows camshaft sensor I have replaced no change this error remains I need help urgently


----------

